# Drum Equipment



## PunkFurry (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm no expert, but if your in a buying situation, I can give you some pretty accurate advice based on the make, model, and specifications. I'd be happy to help!


----------



## deliah29 (Apr 9, 2012)

for quality drums and other music instruments --> drum equipment


----------



## NotJonGreco (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice. What kind of kit do you play?


----------

